# McQueen vs. Eastwood



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Who was the toughest in their prime? :blank


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably Eastwood, though I have only seen a couple of McQueen's movies. Eastwood is pushing 90 and still looks like he'd wipe the floor with a 65 year old. Plus, I think he's still having kids with women younger than his children. He should be every guy's role model.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I've always found McQueen to be super smooth so I'm gonna go with McQueen. Plus he was in some great movies, was the epitome of "tough guy" in the '60s. Papillion, Bullitt, The Great Escape... Yeah I like McQueen more.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Eastwood was taller and bigger. Plus he always carried that trusty .44 magnum.

McQueen was smaller but tougher and very crafty. 

It would be close, but I think Clint would win. :/


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Tough call.

When he was on leave in the US Army, Clint Eastwood once swam 3 miles to shore from a crashed aircraft he was travelling in that ditched in the ocean.

But Steve McQueen was tougher. He had a rough childhood. His mother was a prostitute who neglected him, and he ended up living on the streets and running with a gang as the result of having the crap beaten out of him by a stepfather, and ended up in Chino boys' home. He later served in the US Marines, where he served 41 days in the brig for being AWOL and resisting arrest. He also saved the lives of 5 Marines in a training exercise that went wrong in Alaska.

So, Steve McQueen.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

I know what you’re thinking: "Did he fire six shots, or only five?" Well, to tell you the truth, in all this excitement, I’ve kinda lost track myself. But being this is a .44 magnum the most powerful handgun in the world, and would blow your head clean off, you’ve got to ask yourself one question: "Do I feel lucky?" Well do ya, punk?

There's your answer.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

So you're saying that the fictional character Dirty Harry is tougher than Steve McQueen....


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Clint Eastwood had his last child at the age of 60. I'm not saying that's relevant to anything, just throwing that in there.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

Hard to decide, but I would have to go with Clint Eastwood.

Even when he is old, he told an Asian gang to get out of his lawn.:b


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

So you're saying that Walt Kowalski, the character he played in Grand Torino, is tougher than Steve McQueen.

I'm beginning to see a syllogistic pattern here....


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

voted Steve McQeen but only because I havent seen any Clint Eastwood films...yet

The Getaway, Bullitt and the Bounty Hunter... were all great films......


----------

